# Lupron for chronic egg laying...is it safe?



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Vincent has been laying eggs since august 5th. She began sitting on them about a week ago. I thought she was finished and I would soon be able to start removing eggs. I had to board her because I had to go out of town for a few days. 2 more eggs. Then last night another. we are up to 9, 10 if you count the one that broke and I had to throw it away. This is her first time.

The vet said that after she's laid her last egg, 5 days later I should bring her in for a Lupron injection. Is this safe? Are their side effects I should be aware of?

I want to do the right thing for her. She is so happy sitting on those eggs!

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Lupron is safe, much safer than depo provera but over here in the UK is very expensive, I'm told £150.00 a shot. I opt for HCG, safe but not as good as Lupron, you have to catch them before they ovulate with HCG for the best results.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Lupron is safe. However, it doesn't work in all birds, so just keep that in mind. We tried with Rio, and it didn't put a dent in her egg laying. However, we were able to manage her laying a bit via environment and contact. During the 'laying' season for her which is around summer and spring she begins to get a bit, umm.... exuberant in her self pleasure. When we see that happen, she gets 7.5 hours of sunlight a day. Absolutely no more than that. It's also the only time of the year that she gets covered, and we go complete black out, or as close as we can get with her. We also refrain from touching her back - head scritches are all she gets. We don't let her around any mirrors, either.

It's worked for us. *shrugs* I would suggest the Lupron to see if it works, but I would definitely suggest that you begin limiting her sunlight to about 8hrs a day.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. The Lupron here in the U.S. is $46.00 per shot. I have been limiting daylight. Now she's attacking the other bird so I can't leave her out with him anymore. Theo is terrified. The black out is a good idea. I have started enforcing nap time and covering her some times during the day for a period of time when she gets wild and awnry.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

This is worth a read, it's how I found out about HCG

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...productive+disorders&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the article. I will ask the vet about HCG and the difference between it and Lupron. Now I am concerned about my other bird because it seems now that he doesn't have Vincent to play with so he is getting depressed. THeo's hardly napping, preening or eating...and everytime I leave him on his cage he flies to me like he's in a panic and frightened. This all started when I brought them both back from a brief stay at the avian center. Anyway Theo is acting very out of character. THeo usually is the bird that is joe cool and nothing phases him. He's usually very affectionate and although he has warmed up to me he is still freaking out when I leave him alone on the cage. He wont even nap on his ring, or climb on his gym like usual. I am hoping this will pass. I cant put them out or in together because she has become so aggressive. So when theo is out of his cage he is with me, or he flies to me.


----------

